# [SOLVED] Audi PRNDS



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have an 2002 Audi A6 Quattro and this morning the PRNDS lights on the dash board were all lit up. They were not flashing but a soild color. As if you had all of them selected at once.

Any ideas what this could be?

Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Audi PRNDS*

Hi Chief. I don't know the answer, but as long as the car hasn't gone into limp mode it's not serious. A code scan should show something.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Audi PRNDS*

Its definitely not in limp mode. It must be a warning of some type, its just I don't know what it is.

I would need one of those special German scanners and I don't have one :sad:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Audi PRNDS*

Chief, 

Your multitronic gearbox ECU is giving out, costs about $2K to replace.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Audi PRNDS*

:SHOCKED::SHOCKED::SHOCKED::SHOCKED::SHOCKED: $2K!?

Lets see if the issue comes back before I do anything major. (I hope it doesn't)

I'll go down to my local car guy and see if he will let me use his code scanner for free.

Thanks to you both.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Audi PRNDS*

Just an update on this..

I spoke to a friend of mine who has owned 5 Audi's and he said that the LCD display could also be going bad. In the cold weather they can really suffer. He said that on all of his Audi's that it happened.

The issue for me hasn't happened since so I am going to go with its not the ECU box (Thank god!)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice new 2013 A8 has push buttons. Got an extra 80Gs sitting around?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha, funny you bring up the A8. I just read the review in Car and Driver today. The interior of that car is just beautiful.


----------

